# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  prescrizione ici 2001

## tempestman

salve, mi è arrivato un accertamento ici a novembre 2007, del 10-10-2007 in cui mi si contesta la mancata dichiarazione ici dell'anno 2001 con il relativo anno tariffario. 
ora vorrei sapere, avendo comprato casa nel 1993 non si è prescritto nel 1999 l'obbligo della presentazione della dichiarazione ici? e pertanto il 2001 come anno tariffario non si è prescritto a dicembre del 2006?  
il mio avvocato ha detto che si può impugnare presso la commissione tributaria, ma mi chiede 500 euro...... 
io penso che non sia giusto che per un errore del comune io debba pagare 500 euro.secondo voi come posso fare? 
attendo vostre risposte fiducioso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai varie soluzioni: 
- contatti un altro avvocato, che chiede di meno;
- contatti un commercialista, che chiede di meno;
- paghi.   :Smile:    

> salve, mi è arrivato un accertamento ici a novembre 2007, del 10-10-2007 in cui mi si contesta la mancata dichiarazione ici dell'anno 2001 con il relativo anno tariffario. 
> ora vorrei sapere, avendo comprato casa nel 1993 non si è prescritto nel 1999 l'obbligo della presentazione della dichiarazione ici? e pertanto il 2001 come anno tariffario non si è prescritto a dicembre del 2006?  
> il mio avvocato ha detto che si può impugnare presso la commissione tributaria, ma mi chiede 500 euro...... 
> io penso che non sia giusto che per un errore del comune io debba pagare 500 euro.secondo voi come posso fare? 
> attendo vostre risposte fiducioso.

----------


## Contabile

> salve, mi &#232; arrivato un accertamento ici a novembre 2007, del 10-10-2007 in cui mi si contesta la mancata dichiarazione ici dell'anno 2001 con il relativo anno tariffario. 
> ora vorrei sapere, avendo comprato casa nel 1993 non si &#232; prescritto nel 1999 l'obbligo della presentazione della dichiarazione ici? e pertanto il 2001 come anno tariffario non si &#232; prescritto a dicembre del 2006?  
> il mio avvocato ha detto che si pu&#242; impugnare presso la commissione tributaria, ma mi chiede 500 euro...... 
> io penso che non sia giusto che per un errore del comune io debba pagare 500 euro.secondo voi come posso fare? 
> attendo vostre risposte fiducioso.

  E' certo che ci sia un problema. Se come si posta viene contestata la mancata presentazione della dichiarazione ICI per l'anno 2001 (non ho capito bene se si intenda 2001 per il 2000 o 2002 per il 2001) per il comune in uno (2000 o 2001) di quegli anni vi &#232; stata una modifica dello stato di propriet&#224; degli immobili (acquisto, vendita, acquisizione di diritti reali etc.) e di sicuro non si riferisce all'acquisto dell'immobile effettuato nel 1993.
Prima di andare a spendere soldi suggerirei una passeggiata presso l'ufficio tributi del comune onde ottenere maggiori chiarimenti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Alla luce dell'opportuno intervento di contabile, le soluzioni sono aumentate a 4: 
Hai varie soluzioni: 
- contatti un altro avvocato, che chiede di meno;
- contatti un commercialista, che chiede di meno;
- ti prendi una buona dose di calmanti, e vai ad affrontare la questione al comune di appartenenza
- paghi.

----------


## seta

Sto predisponendo una richiesta di annullamento in autotutela per un atto di accertamento ICI anno 2002 pervenuto in questi giorni, per decadenza dei termini per la notifica e avrei bisogno di una conferma circa i riferimenti normativi che sancivano la decadenza al 31 dicembre del terzo anno successivo a quello dell'omesso o carente versamento.
Il riferimento era ancora all'art. 11 c. 2 D.L. 504/1992 ? 
Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi vorrà gentilmente aiutare :Smile:

----------


## maria bonaria5727

Il comma 2  art.11  dlgs 504 /92 è stato abrogato dalla finanziaria 2007.Il comma 161 della finanziaria 2007 ha introdotto il termine di cinque anni. Tale termine si applica ai rapporti d'imposta pendenti alla data di entrata in vigore della legge , cioè all'1/1/2007. La nota ministeriale 11159/dpf del 19/03/2007 chiarisce che  per  pendenti si intende "rapporti per i quali non è ancora spirato il termine decadenziale entro il quale il comune deve notificare l'accertamento....".In tal senso vedi anche articolo  Fisco oggi del 29/08/2007,commento alla finanziaria 2007 del  gruppo tributi Anci Emilia Romagna e esperto risponde sole 24 ore del 29/10/2007. Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quindi se l'ha ricevuto nel 2008 è prescritto, no?  :Smile:    

> Il comma 2  art.11  dlgs 504 /92 è stato abrogato dalla finanziaria 2007.Il comma 161 della finanziaria 2007 ha introdotto il termine di cinque anni. Tale termine si applica ai rapporti d'imposta pendenti alla data di entrata in vigore della legge , cioè all'1/1/2007. La nota ministeriale 11159/dpf del 19/03/2007 chiarisce che  per  pendenti si intende "rapporti per i quali non è ancora spirato il termine decadenziale entro il quale il comune deve notificare l'accertamento....".In tal senso vedi anche articolo  Fisco oggi del 29/08/2007,commento alla finanziaria 2007 del  gruppo tributi Anci Emilia Romagna e esperto risponde sole 24 ore del 29/10/2007. Ciao

----------


## seta

> Il comma 2  art.11  dlgs 504 /92 è stato abrogato dalla finanziaria 2007.Il comma 161 della finanziaria 2007 ha introdotto il termine di cinque anni. Tale termine si applica ai rapporti d'imposta pendenti alla data di entrata in vigore della legge , cioè all'1/1/2007. La nota ministeriale 11159/dpf del 19/03/2007 chiarisce che  per  pendenti si intende "rapporti per i quali non è ancora spirato il termine decadenziale entro il quale il comune deve notificare l'accertamento....".In tal senso vedi anche articolo  Fisco oggi del 29/08/2007,commento alla finanziaria 2007 del  gruppo tributi Anci Emilia Romagna e esperto risponde sole 24 ore del 29/10/2007. Ciao

  Grazie, era quello che volevo sapere. :Smile:  
Il riferimento normativo è corretto, perchè al 01/01/2007 era già "spirato" il termine decadenziale..... :Big Grin:  
Ciao

----------


## seta

> Quindi se l'ha ricevuto nel 2008 è prescritto, no?

   
Già......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Stamattina ho scoperto che sono molti i comuni che non rispettano tali termini e mandano avvisi di accertamento fuori termine........ 
E' bene metterlo in evidenza....... :EEK!:

----------


## maria bonaria5727

L'avviso di accertamento in rettifica  per l'anno 2002 senza obbligo dichiarativo  è prescritto . Ci sono opinioni differenti riguardo l'avviso di accertamento in rettifica con obbligo dichiarativo poichè la scadenza era il 31/12/2006. Il 31 dicembre 2006 era domenica per cui in base all'art.2963 cod.civ il termine viene prorogato al di diritto al giorno seguente non festivo, per cui la  scadenza era il 2 gennaio. Al 1° gennaio 2007 il rapporto era ancora pendente, tesi sostenuta da alcuni comuni ( la scadenza del 2002 è il 31/12/2008). Il gruppo tributi Anci  Emilia Romagna sostiene che" l'applicazione dell'art. 2963 ha effetti solo procedurali e non certo sostanziali, per cui la proroga consente sicuramente l'esercizio dei diritti entro il termine prorogato, ma non può certo determinare effetti sostanziali tali da far rivivere in termine ormai esaurito, facendo ridiventare  d'incanto pendente il rapporto giuridico".Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Un'altra cosa che mi viene da pensare per fare il ricorso ... che tipo di avviso è ?
Avviso di liquidazione ? Avviso di rettifica ?
La finanziaria 2007 ha innovato, oltre che nei termini di prescrizione, anche nella tipologia di avvisi.  :Wink:    

> Già......... 
> Stamattina ho scoperto che sono molti i comuni che non rispettano tali termini e mandano avvisi di accertamento fuori termine........ 
> E' bene metterlo in evidenza.......

----------


## seta

> L'avviso di accertamento in rettifica  per l'anno 2002 senza obbligo dichiarativo  è prescritto . Ci sono opinioni differenti riguardo l'avviso di accertamento in rettifica con obbligo dichiarativo poichè la scadenza era il 31/12/2006. Il 31 dicembre 2006 era domenica per cui in base all'art.2963 cod.civ il termine viene prorogato al di diritto al giorno seguente non festivo, per cui la  scadenza era il 2 gennaio. Al 1° gennaio 2007 il rapporto era ancora pendente, tesi sostenuta da alcuni comuni ( la scadenza del 2002 è il 31/12/2008). Il gruppo tributi Anci  Emilia Romagna sostiene che" l'applicazione dell'art. 2963 ha effetti solo procedurali e non certo sostanziali, per cui la proroga consente sicuramente l'esercizio dei diritti entro il termine prorogato, ma non può certo determinare effetti sostanziali tali da far rivivere in termine ormai esaurito, facendo ridiventare  d'incanto pendente il rapporto giuridico".Ciao

  Grazie ancora, ma non penso ci possano essere dubbi nel mio caso in quanto non c'era obbligo dichiarativo. 
Prescritto senz'altro...... :Big Grin:

----------


## seta

> Un'altra cosa che mi viene da pensare per fare il ricorso ... che tipo di avviso è ?
> Avviso di liquidazione ? Avviso di rettifica ?
> La finanziaria 2007 ha innovato, oltre che nei termini di prescrizione, anche nella tipologia di avvisi.

  
Si tratta di un avviso di liquidazione per minore versamento rispetto ai dati accertati  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

BINGO !!!   :Big Grin:  
Dal 2007 gli avvisi di liquidazione non esistono più !
Ci sono solo gli avvisi di accertamento (in rettifica o d'ufficio). 
Quindi, anche l'atto notificato è illegittimo in quanto non è quello con cui il comune può contestare l'omesso/tardivo versamento!! 
Scommetto che si tratta di un comune grande, vero? O comunque non di un paesino....   

> Si tratta di un avviso di liquidazione per minore versamento rispetto ai dati accertati

----------


## fabioalessandro

> salve, mi è arrivato un accertamento ici a novembre 2007, del 10-10-2007 in cui mi si contesta la mancata dichiarazione ici dell'anno 2001 con il relativo anno tariffario. 
> ora vorrei sapere, avendo comprato casa nel 1993 non si è prescritto nel 1999 l'obbligo della presentazione della dichiarazione ici? e pertanto il 2001 come anno tariffario non si è prescritto a dicembre del 2006?  
> il mio avvocato ha detto che si può impugnare presso la commissione tributaria, ma mi chiede 500 euro...... 
> io penso che non sia giusto che per un errore del comune io debba pagare 500 euro.secondo voi come posso fare? 
> attendo vostre risposte fiducioso.

  in realtà anche se l'immobile l'hai acquistato nel 1993 il comune nel 2007 poteva notificarti un avviso di accertamento per mancata dichiarazione in quanto la violazione si rinnova in anno in anno 
quindi fino al 2002 l'hai rinnovata
altro principio (interrogazione parlamentare di tremonti)
una volta che ti hanno accertato l'omessa dichiarazione non possono più accertarti per il successivi anni in quanto con l'avviso il comune è venuto a conoscenza dei tuioi dati

----------


## danilo sciuto

> in realtà anche se l'immobile l'hai acquistato nel 1993 il comune nel 2007 poteva notificarti un avviso di accertamento per mancata dichiarazione in quanto la violazione si rinnova in anno in anno

  Questo è un principio assolutamente inventato adottato da tanti Comuni, che viene scardinato da costante giurisprudenza di merito.

----------

